# JLabel.setText()



## L0ki (22. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

für ein etwas größeres Projekt brauche ich einen Countdown.

Ich habe mir also einen Timer gemacht, der für die Dauer des Countdowns laufen soll und dabei die Anzeige des Countdowns immer veränden soll.

Eigentlich funktioniert auch alles ganz gut, bis darauf, daß das Countdown-JLabel (countSec) sich nicht verändern lässt:

s ist ein int.

```
countSec.setText(Integer.toString(s));
```
 funktioniert leider nicht, auch nicht:

```
countSec.setText(""+Integer.toString(s));
```
, wohl aber

```
countSec.setText(" "+Integer.toString(s));
```

Was gegen die 3. Möglichkeit spricht, ist, daß ich immer wieder das JLabel countSec auslesen muss:

```
while (Integer.valueOf(countSec.getText()).intValue() <= 0)
```
Hier spuckt er immer einen Fehler aus, da er mit z.B. " 4" nichts anfangen kann.

Hat bitte jemand eine Lösung für mich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## SlaterB (22. Sep 2009)

kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie da das eine Leerzeichen mehr einen Unterschied macht, 
aber wenn du es unbedingt behalten willst, dann verwende bei Parsen

while (Integer.valueOf(countSec.getText().trim()).intValue() <= 0)

bzw

while (Integer.parseInt(countSec.getText().trim()) <= 0)


----------



## L0ki (22. Sep 2009)

Danke für die Antwort - genau so ein trim() hatte ich gesucht.



> kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie da das eine Leerzeichen mehr einen Unterschied macht,
> aber wenn du es unbedingt behalten willst, dann verwende bei Parsen


haben möchte ich das gar nicht, ging vorhin nur gar nicht anders ^^

Jetzt funktioniert es aber dummerweise auch nicht! Jetzt funktioniert nicht mal das, was vorhin funktioniert hat?!?

Mein Code:

```
while (Integer.parseInt(countSec.getText().trim()) >= 0) {
				
				long ms = count.getAbgelaufenMs(); // vom Timer ms holen
				int s = (int)(ms/1000);
				s = startSec - s;
				System.out.println("sekunden verbleiben :"+s); // bis hierhin funktioniert alles
				countSec.setText(Integer.toString(s));
// dies sollte ja eigentlich funktionieren, tut es aber auch nicht mehr in den Varianten von oben
// countSec zeigt die ganze Zeit das gleiche an!
				
			}
```


----------



## mvitz (22. Sep 2009)

Klingt eher nach einem "Problem" mit dem EDT. Ein bisschen mehr Code wäre ganz nett, wo/wie z.B. du den Countdown benutzt.

Solltest du einfach irgendwo diese Schleife haben, so wird der EDT blockiert. Der EDT ist aber zum zeichnen der GUI nötig. Ergo muss deine Schleife in einem eigenen Thread laufen, damit der EDT nicht blockiert wird und zeichnen kann.

Als Vereinfachung gibt es hierzu noch den SwingWorker.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Sep 2009)

> tut es aber auch nicht mehr

impliziert, dass es vorher mal funktioniert hat, ich frage mich aber, wie du die Schleife erfolgreich durchlaufen konntest, wenn du vorher keine Möglichkeit zum Parsen hattest..

--------

allgemein kann es sein, dass du die Schleife in einem ActionListener oder so ausführst, dann wird die GUI generell nie neu gezeichnet,
bis nicht der ganze Code abgearbeitet ist,


----------



## L0ki (22. Sep 2009)

@SlaterB: die Schleife ist erfolgreich durchgelaufen bis zum ersten Ändern des Labels. Danach ging das Integer.valueOf.... nicht mehr, da ich noch nicht getrimmt hatte.
Also habe ich es schon mal geschafft, daß das Label trotz ActionListeners 1mal neu gezeichnet wurde... das klappt jetzt aber nicht mehr.


Code der Classe Countdown:


```
public class CountDown extends Thread {

	private long start = 0;
    private long stop = 0;
    private boolean autoRun = false;

   CountDown() {
   }
   
    public void run() {
        start = System.currentTimeMillis();
        autoRun = true;
    }

    public void countStop() {
        stop = System.currentTimeMillis();
        autoRun = false;
    }

    public long getAbgelaufenMs() {
        long abgelaufenMs;
        if (autoRun) {
             abgelaufenMs = ((System.currentTimeMillis() - start));
        }
        else {
            abgelaufenMs = ((stop - start) / 100);
        }
        return abgelaufenMs;
    }
```

und mehr aus der Klasse GUI:


```
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
		if (e.getSource() == startExp) {
			sec.setEditable(false); // damit man nicht mehr einstellen kann,
			 // wie lang gemessen werden soll
						
			CountDown count = new CountDown();
			
			int startSec = Integer.valueOf(countSec.getText()).intValue();
						
			count.start();
			
			while (Integer.parseInt(countSec.getText().trim()) >= 0) {
				
				long ms = count.getAbgelaufenMs(); // vom Timer ms holen
				int s = (int)(ms/1000);
				
				s = startSec - s;
				
				System.out.println("sekunden verbleiben :"+s);

				countSec.setText(Integer.toString(s));
				
			}
			count.countStop();
		}
		
	}
```


----------



## SlaterB (22. Sep 2009)

Zeile 8 bis 24 aus dem Listener gehören in die run-Methode des Threads,

bzw. warum ist CountDown bisher überhaupt ein Thread, da passiert doch gar nix,
um paar booleans zu verwalten reicht auch eine normale Klasse

aber die Schleife mit dem sleep, die muss wie gesagt in einen Thread, also CountDown, wenn der schonmal da ist,
wird nur bisschen schwierig mit dem Label, kannst du im Konstruktor übergeben


----------



## SuperSeppel13 (22. Sep 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, ich verstehen nicht ganz, wie du dir das gedacht hast, aber warum benutzt du nicht einfach die Timer-Klasse (javax.swing.Timer) - da kannst du einfach einen 1-sec-delay einstellen und dann die eingestellte anzahl Sekunden runterzählen. Das updaten der gui sollte damit auch kein problem sein.


----------



## L0ki (4. Okt 2009)

Erst nochmal danke für die Antworten, hatte keinen so guten Zugang mehr zum Forum, konnt mich deshlab nicht mehr melden.

@SuperSeppel13: Die Klasse kannt ich bis jetzt gar nicht 

@SlaterB: Danke, das war der entscheidende Tip!
Ist ein Thread, weil es noch mehr Threads gibt  Hat tatsächlich Sinn 

Insofern: alles gelöst, danke.


----------

